# iconic building with metal roofing?



## GingerMI (Mar 14, 2013)

Please help. I need an example of an iconic building with a standing seam metal roof for a coffee table book I'm writing. The book is about the history and design of various types of roofing. 

I know that standing seam metal roofing has been around technically since about the 1700s in Europe and the U.S., and it only started to become common around 1800. It's commonly used on farmhouses, coastal cottages, and in modern/postmodern/international/deconstructivist styles. I've had some fits and starts trying to come up with an "iconic" home or building to profile. So far I've researched and rejected the following for various reasons: Monticello, the farmhouse in Grant Woods' American Gothic, and the "Stratford Arms" from the 80's TV series "Newhart." 

My ideas are somewhat limited by my geography and experience, so I'd really appreciate any suggestions you may be able to offer about possible examples or different ways to look for examples. Thanks!


----------



## Nickleby (Mar 14, 2013)

How about Notre Dame in Paris? Too fancy? How about any Captain D's restaurant? or any small office building with a pitched roof?

Most search engines have an image search feature.

Edit: different search engines can give you different results. try several. keep going until you get tired of looking or you run out of hits. i've found some bizarre and valuable stuff that way.


----------



## GingerMI (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, Nickleby. Notre Dame is just the sort of suggestion I was hoping for. It looks like the metal isn't "standing seam," but it's definitely iconic and interesting, so I should be able to use in another part of the book.

I'll keep doing image searches too, and I'm still welcoming other ideas for iconic standing seam roofs.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Mar 16, 2013)

View attachment 4376

Canadian Parliament building in Ottawa. I think it's copper. I don't remember fully. It's been a few years. Is this a standing seam metal roof? You might have to look it up.


----------



## GingerMI (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes, that is standing seam metal. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

